# Can you keep a couple of dwarf african frogs in a Bio-orb Tank?



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Just wondered if they are ok?Thanks Jackie :flrt:


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

personaly i wouldnt there is not enough oxygen even for fish in bowl type tanks, if you understand what i mean


----------



## Assaye (Sep 23, 2009)

Due to the filtration system in the BiOrb (a glorified undergravel filter) you need to use large pebbles and rocks as the substrate of the tank. These are not good for the frogs as they can get stuck between the rocks. Unless you can modify the tank to have a smooth pebble or sand substrate, I would not keep ADFs in there.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't like them, which is pure prejudice rather than knowledge, as I've never come across anyone trying it!:lol2::lol2:

One thing that would concern me though is that for them to work at all, even for fish, they have to have quite a heavy filter turnover- and I do know that neither clawed frogs nor dwarves are happy with stongly-moving water.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

What would be the best tank that I could buy for 3 dwarf frogs?


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

is the same as the Biorb????http://www.petsathome.com/shop/ufo-...k-by-aqua-one-(available-in-store-only)-36867


----------



## Assaye (Sep 23, 2009)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> is the same as the Biorb????UFO Corner Aquarium 30 Litre Black by Aqua One (Available In Store Only) | Pets at Home


Nope, that's a more traditional tank. The one from [email protected] comes with a small internal filter rather than undergravel, if I remember correctly. If set up properly with a nice sandy substrate and properly cycled, that should be perfect for ADFs. 

Remember to read up on fishless cycling and the aquarium nitrogen cycle before buying any aquatic species.


----------



## danielle6761 (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't know wnything about the frog ??? But if you haven't aucally seen that tank it is really nice looking and I think better than a bio orb. I think bio orb's are well over price for what they are. Good luck jackie :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> What would be the best tank that I could buy for 3 dwarf frogs?


A straightforward, Clearseal-type tank, with a secure lid. For 3 or 4, an 18" tank would be ample. Dwarves do need moderate heat (24C or so) but don't need filtering- just regular partial water changes. They like to climb and hunt through waterplants, so a standard aquarium light tube is useful. Although they can be kept with smallish peaceful fish, they tend to lose out in competion for food- so maybe best kept alone.


----------



## xxrachxx (Jan 1, 2009)

Ron, you make it sound so simple!.... I just so happen to have everything I need just laying around doing nothing.... Although I do find the frogs themselves to be rather ugly:gasp: they seem like a fun little species to keep.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

xxrachxx said:


> Ron, you make it sound so simple!.... I just so happen to have everything I need just laying around doing nothing.... Although I do find the frogs themselves to be rather ugly:gasp: they seem like a fun little species to keep.


 Ees simples!:lol2: The secure top is quite important- they don't often come out of the water very often, but they can squeeze through very small gaps, and they dehydrate quickly when they get out. They don't tend to like flake or pellets much, although they can learn to take them, but they thrive on bloodworm, daphnia etc etc, live or frozen. In shops they are often kept with fish and tend to be very skinny 'cos they lose out on the food, so you might have to feed up new ones a bit. They are great fun to watch, always creeping around on the bottom and the plants looking for tasty items, then suddenly shooting up to the surface for a gulp of air. They learn fairly quickly that opening the lid means foods coming- in fact (as with my clawed frogs) mine learned that tapping my fingernails on the side of the tank was a food signal.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I just happen to have a wonderful tank for sale that would be perfect for frogs, Jackie! But it depends how far you'd want to travel, I'd be happy to meet half way?! It's a 65 litre AquaOne 500 :2thumb:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

That is very kind of you,but I think I may have a tank sorted and hopefully will collect tomorrow :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

I have 2 in a 40ltr, keep at a temp of 20-22 (room temp) and sometimes put in fish like guppy fry in them. feed them separately, bloodworms and earthworms, rarely take any flakes from ones given to fish


----------

